# Smoked Little Necks on the Weber



## millerbuilds (Jun 12, 2016)

Decided to do some Little Neck Clams on the Weber today.













IMG_0883.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ Jun 12, 2016






I used Pecan wood for the smoke.

Made a sauce to dip them in

- White Wine

- Butter

- Garlic

- EVOO

- Fresh Parsley.

They were great (my 5 year old ate over half of them)

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

millerbuilds said:


> Decided to do some Little Neck Clams on the Weber today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Points for a cool unique post. Any shots of finished food in sauce? I've heard you cook until shells open quarter inch?


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 12, 2016)

Jason, no money shot?

I freakin love clams!













I would Eat That In 2 Seconds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jun 12, 2016


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 12, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Awesome! Points for a cool unique post. Any shots of finished food in sauce? I've heard you cook until shells open quarter inch?


Thanks!

Yes, you cook them until they open about 1/2 way.  We just dip them in the sauce, I carefully transfer them to keep the liquid from inside the shell from spilling out,then dip in the sauce.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 12, 2016)

Here is the only pic I have....













IMG_0309 (2).JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ Jun 12, 2016






 My 5 year old loves them!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

:drool
Sounds like a good way to spend a Sunday afternoon....man when my second is born my wife will be going after me to get this one done! You have her upset, I've never thought of  this before. I quote her exact words "you're telling me you could have done that for me?"


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks good. But 2 Dozen? I would need about a Half Bushel to feed my crew!...JJ


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 12, 2016)

It is super easy... 

- Rinse the clams

- Inspect to make sure none are cracked or already open (I am a pain at the store, I make them show me every one before putting in the bag)

- Fire up your weber/smoker/grill

- Toss on some wood 

- Make the sauce

My recipe

- 1/4 stick of butter

- 1 cup white wine

- 4 TBS EVOO

- 2 cloves garlic, minced

- 1 tsp salt

- 1 tsp onion powder

-  Dash of pepper

-  5-10 Parsley leaves torn

In a small pot over med heat, add butter, stir gently as it melts, after it has melted add the rest of the seasonings except the parsley, stir in olive oil.

Let it sit on a low simmer for about 10 minutes, stir in wine and let the wine cook down.  leave on light simmer while you cook your clams.

When you are ready, stir in the parsley and you can either pour the mixture over the clams or dip the clams in the sauce while you eat them.  Another method is to cut up some bread, butter and brown on your grill while cooking the clams.  Use the bread to dip in the sauce and top with a clam.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 12, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good. But 2 Dozen? I would need about a Half Bushel to feed my crew!...JJ


Thanks! LOL

It was for an appetizer before dinner today .  My son and I can easily pound through 2 doz each and still have room for dinner.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 13, 2016)

Love the "Smoking Jacket" on your little one. Looks like he has everything under control.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice job!

Looks like a great recipe!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 13, 2016)

MB, They look good and your dipping recipe sounds great!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wayne gray (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey MB tried your dipping sauce last night with clams on the charcoal [emoji]128077[/emoji] try that sauce on sweet corn sometime it's great! Thanks.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 19, 2016)

Wayne, great to hear that you liked it. 
I will have to try it on corn too. 

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------

